# Shore Fishing on Tilghman Island



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

My brothers and I will be heading out for a guy's weekend and renting a house on Tilghman Island. I think the house will have a pier that we can fish from but I was wondering if anyone can give us some recommendations on other good shore fishing opportunities on Tilghman. I did a search on some older posts and saw references to Black Walnut Pt but I'm not clear what the deal is with that....is it a pier, a beach or what. I'd like to either do some pier or surf fishing while there. We don't want to bother with chartering a boat. Oh yeah...forgot to mention timeframe. We'll be there in mid September so what are good bets for target species?


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

It is weather dependent....
You might get a Striper, or Blue fish from shore.
Perch, and again maybe Stripers and Blues from the pier. The Red Drum have been around other parts of the Bay, if the water is warm enough, it is 80+ now, maybe they will hang around.
Maybe Croakers will still be around if the cold fronts hold off.

Check back before you go, and get the latest info.
In my opinion, you are doing yourself a disservice by not going out on a boat. Pretty much guaranteed to be put on fish, what ever is biting at the time. There is a marina, famous, or infamous some say, known for its successful fishing right on the Island, probably minutes from your house.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

I hear 'ya on the boat recommendation but this is a trip to spend some time with our Dad whose health and mobility are fairly poor. He depends on full time oxygen and isn't comfortable going longer amounts of time on portable units -- so, we're pretty much tethered to land. That being said, I'm trying to find some opportunities for drive-up/short walk fishing for him and my brothers.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Only guess at the B&B of Black Walnut Point can fish from their grounds. But you can fish from shore from the parking lot off the road leading to the B&B; it is just before the fenced off white building.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Where are you staying? I stayed there at a place last year and had a lot of luck from the short dock they had. Actually, I talked to the neighbor and he had never fished from his dock. In the morning and evening on the incoming tide caught keeper rock every day. Additionally, around the dock I caught small blues and rock casting with chartreuse Gulp.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

That are the Orest mentioned is awesome bank fishing. I've caught some really big Perch, Croakers, Blues, Rock and Rays/Skate from there. I haven't been in a good 5 years but I imagine it's still good.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

We're staying at a house on Windward drive. Pictures show it having a fairly nice pier so I'll probably take along my perching gear for fishing the structure and then my surf gear for throwing way out. May not even have to venture down to Black Walnut pt.

Where's a good place on TI to buy chunk bait like LY, etc ? (for my surf gear)


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Cool. We stayed on the other side of the island because we could bring our dog. We bought bait (peelers) on the way there at a shop across from the St. Micheal's Maritime museum. I am sure there are some spots on the island though near the docks. Make sure when you are casting your surf rods to walk to the end of the dock and cast and walk the line back to the shore. You should be able to hit some deeper water and increase your chances. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Rent a kayak to ferry out baits.
This chart shows the deeper water a good ways off shore.
http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/12263.shtml


----------



## slogg (Aug 7, 2010)

If you get blanked, try driving another hour or so south to the Hoopers Island causeway and fish off the side of the 'highway' into the deep water. I SLAYED the blues (up to 19" last October) off those rocks the one time i went. Oldtimers were killin' it with stripers on peeler crabs. Me? Not a one...


----------

